# Working & Pastoral Breeds of Wales



## Guest (Apr 6, 2008)

Anyone going to W&PBOW? I've just been looking at the entry figures in Dog World and it looks as if we're going to have to do our usual magic trick of being in two rings at once -  - there are 32 dogs before us in the breed ring, and 34 dogs before us in the YKC Handling ring. At least this time the rings should be close together (rings 1 and 3) - there are times in the past when we've had to race from one end of the showground to the other!


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

I shall be there in ring 2 with my DDB


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Debbie said:


> I shall be there in ring 2 with my DDB


And I may be there cos both the girls are handling Tich the border collies and babytashi the puli's


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2008)

Debbie said:


> I shall be there in ring 2 with my DDB


Hi Debbie
Did you show your DDB when they were on the import register? If so, we have probably seen each other around the ring - and might even have competed against each other. I show bergamaschi.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2008)

tashi said:


> And I may be there cos both the girls are handling Tich the border collies and babytashi the puli's


Sadly, our border collie is not yet in show condition after having her pups, but at least that means we're not having to dash between 3 rings. Are your girls handling the border collie and puli in YKC handling?


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

I'm not going but my sister will be there with her Shelties


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

spellweaver said:


> Sadly, our border collie is not yet in show condition after having her pups, but at least that means we're not having to dash between 3 rings. Are your girls handling the border collie and puli in YKC handling?


dont think so the dogs dont belong to us so unless the owners have entered the girls no!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Jo P said:


> I'm not going but my sister will be there with her Shelties


you ought to try and come along for the day may meet up with some of us


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Jo P said:


> I'm not going but my sister will be there with her Shelties


i love shelties,,,,,,what colours does she have,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Spellweaver yes I did show on Import Reg, I remember a berg named Ziggy who was always in with us, he was such a love, so gentle and kind, he did very well and was a stunner


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2008)

Debbie said:


> Spellweaver yes I did show on Import Reg, I remember a berg named Ziggy who was always in with us, he was such a love, so gentle and kind, he did very well and was a stunner


yeah, he is brilliant! He won the best import of all breeds for 3 years running and was presented with a trophy at Crufts this year. He's not mine, unfortunately, although he is the uncle of my grey bitch. I'm the owner of the other bergies who are shown routinely!


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Will keep my eye out for you around the shows........Not seen Ziggy for a few months now, I know hes getting on a bit now but he enjoyed the ring so much - I hope to still see him out and about for a while to come yet.....and will no doubt see you around and give yours a love too - such a lovely breed


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

tashi said:


> you ought to try and come along for the day may meet up with some of us


I was going to go with her Tashi but Benson is in for his op on Thursday so I wont be leaving him for a few days - it would have been great to meet up with you


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> i love shelties,,,,,,what colours does she have,,,,,,,,,,


She has sables Collies


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Jo P said:


> I was going to go with her Tashi but Benson is in for his op on Thursday so I wont be leaving him for a few days - it would have been great to meet up with you


never mind there will be others WELKS? bath


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Jo P said:


> She has sables Collies


what lines are they


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

Evad, Sterndale, Wendisle, Amethrikeh and her affix is Daisyway


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Jo P said:


> Evad, Sterndale, Wendisle, Amethrikeh and her affix is Daisyway


daisyway,,, think i have seen her on the sheltie forum that dale runs,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,all4shelties,,,,,,,,,i think its called,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

Yep - she's on there


----------



## estalearottweilers (Mar 30, 2008)

i shall be there going up friday and staying till sunday as we have a club show.


----------

